# Warpig vs superpig



## akordz (Sep 27, 2019)

I’m looking for a niche board that I can bomb down ribs, ride in the trees, and float on powder. Warpig is the popular one but with the new superpig I’m liking it’s potential. I think the superpig will be especially nice at high speed over the warpig. I’ve been riding for over 20 years but the last board I bought was a never summer f1 premier that’s now 10 years old. These new volume shifted boards have got me excited again, but also very confused. Would appreciate your insight. Thanks


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Old camber Never Summers were stable as fuck, if that's what you're used to then I'd probably say Superpig. 

Warpig will get it all done, but with a playful personality and a lot of versatility. If you want less playful, less versatile, but a lot more charger, go the Superpig. 

Curious what's brought it down to those two for you?


----------



## akordz (Sep 27, 2019)

Appreciate the response. Considering how long I’ve been on traditional shaped boards I wanted to try something with an alternative shape just for something different. The fat waist is appealing because I want to see how deep I can carve (Ryan knapton style). Then, my friend is hooking up a discount at ride and burton-hence looking at these two brands. Always open to other suggestions-preferably within these two brands. 



Phedder said:


> Old camber Never Summers were stable as fuck, if that's what you're used to then I'd probably say Superpig.
> 
> Warpig will get it all done, but with a playful personality and a lot of versatility. If you want less playful, less versatile, but a lot more charger, go the Superpig.
> 
> Curious what's brought it down to those two for you?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Get a Superpig or Hometown Hero


----------



## Jabba (Sep 27, 2019)

I've just bought that new warpig.... such an amazing looking board the base colour just pops 

Not that I can ride it as ive tore my MCL in my right knee a week ago at chillfactore 

I'll hopefully be back riding in a few weeks I'll keep yall posted how I find it
















Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

New warpig graphics look more like like cows than pigs. Warcows? Idk


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

I've been using the Warpig for two seasons now, only thing I wish Ride would change is the awful f'ing no-topsheet construction that likes to chip. I'd gladly pay 50$ more if they put the top sheet Never Summer uses on their Proto Type 2's and keep everything the same or maybe make the core slightly thicker as well for added durability (adding negligible weigh difference).





 (from Board Archive)..


----------

